

Introducing Backbone Routes - Rails like routes.rb for Backbone - siong1987
http://siong1987.com/posts/introducting-backbone-routes/

======
bradhe
Along those same lines, here's a bit of code I put together that translates
your Rails routes in to functions on the client.
<https://gist.github.com/2010242>. I find these far more friendly to work
with.

